
Hitchhiker's Guide to Meetings - che55er
https://twitter.com/che55er/status/1004454710340923392
======
che55er
You should be able to download the full PDF, and then use whatever PDF viewer
you prefer.

Direct Google Drive link: [https://goo.gl/TGCyTD](https://goo.gl/TGCyTD)

Click on the "Download" option in the upper-right.

------
havemylife
Is there a way I can view this without going through Google drive?

